
Judge Slashes ‘Appalling’ $1.5 Million File Sharing Verdict to $54,000 - hachiya
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/07/kazaa-verdict-slashed/
======
makecheck
Right, because $54,000 wouldn't be appalling either.

A song is worth a dollar, which means $24 is the maximum actual theft here
(but one could argue that since the industry is willing to sell songs for less
as albums, they aren't "worth" a dollar either...more like 25 cents).

Restitution might demand a small fine, such as $50 or $100. That means this
person should be liable _at worst_ about $100.

So what the hell, exactly, is wrong with the music industry and the legal
system? I would think it's largely a matter of doing math, and comparing this
to other small theft cases like taking a candy bar from a store.

~~~
benologist
Retail price != punishment.

